# How to Widen the Dowel-it Jig



## NedG (Jan 24, 2012)

I have the Dowel-it Jig, and want to use it on table legs that are wider than the jig opens up to. Does anyone have a good idea this can be done by modifying this jig, or possibly another means to accurately dill holes in a wide table leg. Thanks very much. Ned


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Use a measuring tape, burn an inch, mark it with a pencil, use an awl, or, punch tool to make a pilot hole dimple so your drill won't wander. Take your time, it'll work out.

If you want a jig to help out, any flat scrap of wood will work. Measure and drill it carefully like the above proceedure. Then, use it as your template to drill the rest. You could even glue a fence board to the edge of the jig to help in positioning it. I use this kind of jig all the time to drill for knobs and pulls on cabinets.


----------

